# The worst hunting video ever!



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

No description necessary.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Made my IQ go up ! I actually learned something. Bring more ammo !!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thats mean! good thing he never hit it or that would be borderline torture IMO


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I feel dummer halfing wech thes vido.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha
That is some funny video. 
I think I will stick to hunting rabbits though.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I,d like to shoot his backside with a 16mm steel ball, if you dont intend to kill and eat it dont shoot it, only thing i shoot and dont eat is rats, i eat crows, jeff


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my god he would have done more damage if he threw his catapult at it seriously tho it's idiots like this who get hunting with catapults a bad press


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I,d like to shoot his backside with a 16mm steel ball, if you dont intend to kill and eat it dont shoot it, only thing i shoot and dont eat is rats, i eat crows, jeff


You eat crows? I thought they were a no-no, how do you prepare them; like normal? The guys are meanies in that vid.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

It made me dumber because I just couldn't stop from laughing a little. Even the deer figured out the safest place was in front of the guy with the slingshot!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I,d like to shoot his backside with a 16mm steel ball, if you dont intend to kill and eat it dont shoot it, only thing i shoot and dont eat is rats, i eat crows, jeff


You eat crows? I thought they were a no-no, how do you prepare them; like normal? The guys are meanies in that vid.
[/quote]

you only eat the breast, they taste like wood pigeons, i use them in stews and stir frys, you have to make sure you cook them right the way though, jeff

heres a recipe
http://www.sportsandreality.com/2010/03/17/crow-stew-eat-like-a-wild-man.html


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> I,d like to shoot his backside with a 16mm steel ball, if you dont intend to kill and eat it dont shoot it, only thing i shoot and dont eat is rats, i eat crows, jeff


You eat crows? I thought they were a no-no, how do you prepare them; like normal? The guys are meanies in that vid.
[/quote]

you only eat the breast, they taste like wood pigeons, i use them in stews and stir frys, you have to make sure you cook them right the way though, jeff

heres a recipe
http://www.sportsandreality.com/2010/03/17/crow-stew-eat-like-a-wild-man.html
[/quote]What's wrong with rat?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

There is no way in **** that he would get it down with that size of slingshot.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> I,d like to shoot his backside with a 16mm steel ball, if you dont intend to kill and eat it dont shoot it, only thing i shoot and dont eat is rats, i eat crows, jeff


You eat crows? I thought they were a no-no, how do you prepare them; like normal? The guys are meanies in that vid.
[/quote]

you only eat the breast, they taste like wood pigeons, i use them in stews and stir frys, you have to make sure you cook them right the way though, jeff

heres a recipe
http://www.sportsandreality.com/2010/03/17/crow-stew-eat-like-a-wild-man.html
[/quote]What's wrong with rat?
[/quote]

Nothing rong with rat kill it gut it skin it cut its head and tail off then its jist a matter of sauce.

taste like chicken


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I,d like to shoot his backside with a 16mm steel ball, if you dont intend to kill and eat it dont shoot it, only thing i shoot and dont eat is rats, i eat crows, jeff


You eat crows? I thought they were a no-no, how do you prepare them; like normal? The guys are meanies in that vid.
[/quote]

you only eat the breast, they taste like wood pigeons, i use them in stews and stir frys, you have to make sure you cook them right the way though, jeff

heres a recipe
http://www.sportsand...a-wild-man.html
[/quote]What's wrong with rat?
[/quote]

Nothing rong with rat kill it gut it skin it cut its head and tail off then its jist a matter of sauce.

taste like chicken
















[/quote]

Yum yum!

http://bertc.com/sub...cookingrats.htm

and (now it should work if you cut and past it in your browser)-

http://www.free-gourmet-recipes.com/rats-recipes.html








:lol:


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an advertisement for eugenics right there!


----------



## MedMan (Nov 10, 2010)

That wasnt that bad. They were just joking about. Clearly the deer didnt even mind. and that slingshot was never gonna cause any damage. unless he hit an eye ball.

Better than getting ripped apart by dogs. I'd have used a spear at that range.

MedMan


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got $5 that says if you locked the both of them in a steel cage, that young deer would kick the crap outta that half-witted inbred yokel.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darb said:


> I've got $5 that says if you locked the both of them in a steel cage, that young deer would kick the crap outta that half-witted inbred yokel.


I've got £5 on that one!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*I love this video!!!!!*_


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> _*I love this video!!!!!*_


i love that vid to,was it ever on us tv?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

his a smart one


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

lolwut, what did he intend in the end?
go catch it by hand and strangle it?


----------



## SLiuGraphite (Dec 23, 2010)

Pfftt i coulda taken it >.>


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Lol funny stuff


----------

